

How Do I Manage An Unmanaged VPS Hosting? - abuzafor
http://www.bloggingguts.com/manage-unmanaged-vps-hosting/

======
abuzafor
Hello Folks, Lets discuss some of your ways to manage an Unmanaged Hosting
platform. Here's My Story behind Managing an Unanaged Hosting.

I am Using DigitalOcean's $10 Droplet which includes, Ubuntu 14.04 x64 and
LEMP Stack. Actually I am a Beginner and I have tried several times to host my
WordPress on it, But Unfortunately, Each time My WordPress Url return blank.
Finally One of my friend recommend me to use EasyEngine and Now I am doing my
best with EasyEngine it's rock and Open Source Linux Shell Script which helps
me to setup my WordPress blog with just 3 commands.

What do you think about EasyEngine, Have you used it before? Share your wisdom
about ee or Is there any other Open Source program you use to manage your
Unmanaged Hosting?

